# Makeing a Fiji Mermaid??



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I plan on turning this








Into a mermaid, similar to the famous fiji mermaid. Of course I'll only use the tail








Any one have any tips on how i can do this? and also, the fish is 5 or 6 inches tall, do you know where i could find a skeleton the proper size to fit with the tail? or how could i make one to fit?


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Great idea................. I know since Ive done one myself! hahaha
I did a creepy "side-show" theme one year(that I cant wait to do again sometime) and had two FigiMermaids in it.
The first one you got to see was the rotting remains of one in a glass case, then viewers were treated to a glimps of the first ever, (barely) alive FigiMermaid hiding in the back corner of a large murky fish tank.

God I wish I had pictures.
It was the best display I think I ever did.

Now back to your project, Id suggest starting with the upper half of a baby-doll.
I had tried the whole skeleton thing on my first attempt, but it just didnt look right.
So my brother had made the point, "wouldnt the tail be eatin away to bones if the top half was?".......................... made sense.
So I re-did it using using more of a corpse look, then a skeleton look and I think it turned out way better and much more "questionable" on its legitimacy.
Just an idea for you to consider.

Goodluck with your project and please keep us posted.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah my first idea was to use a dolls body. Should I use a dolls head too though? I don't know that will work. Dolls heads are cutesty.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

GothicCandle said:


> yeah my first idea was to use a dolls body. Should I use a dolls head too though? I don't know that will work. Dolls heads are cutesty.


You could always use a bit of Celluclay to build up the brow ridge and cheek bones. Then put a bit of Paperclay on top of that to make a nice smooth skin texture. Or, you could try just the Paperclay and see how well it sticks to the vinyl doll head. That may be all that you need. Good luck on this great project.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like a cool project CG...I will be checking in to see how it turns out...thanks


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

or you could pull out some hair on the doll and cut out the eyes..not so cute now is it.

or pull out some hair on the back of the head and make an evil face on that too if you can get to revolve


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

You can check out Doug Higley's site. Doug is a master at sideshow gaffs and has produced some of the most famous ones of present day. His site:
http://grindshow.com/
And here are some pics that might be helpful:
http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/fj-gaffs/
Good luck.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

OMG the grind show pieces are freakin awesome...ironman thaks for link


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's an awsome idea. I have a couple of these talking fish waiting for me to do something. It would be cool if you could hack the talking fish so that it would intermittantly flop around too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome link Ironman!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

psyko99 said:


> That's an awsome idea. I have a couple of these talking fish waiting for me to do something. It would be cool if you could hack the talking fish so that it would intermittantly flop around too.


yeah ive no clue how to do that. any ideas?


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> yeah ive no clue how to do that. any ideas?


I wish I had something simple. I found some hacks (one is on the Monster List), but they seem to be complicated.:googly:

http://www.ayershome.org/users/eric/robots/billy/

http://www.mit.edu/~vona/bass/bass.html

Maybe some of our more technically astute members could help out.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

psyko99 said:


> I wish I had something simple. I found some hacks (one is on the Monster List), but they seem to be complicated.:googly:
> 
> http://www.ayershome.org/users/eric/robots/billy/
> 
> ...


yeah, the thing is this is a catfish, its a rip off of the billy bass. so im not sure if its insides are the same or not.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

my recommendation for the body would be a pipe cleaner-masking tape body with celluclay and snotrag mache for features and mummified skin.


----------

